# hep-C



## Mouse (Feb 11, 2008)

anybody know of methods of dealing with this virus? I've met a lot of people in my travels that have it and just don't seem to care but when I know someone that I care about that has it I'd love to be able to help them.

Let's face it, it's a common problem that no one wants to talk about or deal with. But it's more prevelent than AIDS and more damaging because you won't even know you have it for possibly years, which means you can unknowingly spread it, drink yourself to death without knowing, any many other things.


so talk!


----------



## Spinelli (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah heavy drinking is pretty much done. I knew people that had it and was taking shots herself for it, but I don't remember what she was taking I was litlle kid. From my own knowledge someone in my family has it that I live with. My doc told me its pretty hard to contract. So just living in close quarters your probably cool. If two people are in a sexual relationship, I heard its still kinda hard to pass it along, like you have pass it through blood. Also mothers don't pass it to their kids when they give birth. Anything kind of harsh treatment to your liver has too stop or it fucks you up when ya get old.


----------



## A better World (Jul 5, 2010)

Pracitacally everyone i used to run with has it. Interferon is a bitch and alot of people have really bad reactions to it. I know theres a lot of experimental meds for it that they are running trials for. I wouldnt know what direction to point you in for them but some they will give you for free to be a lab rat. The only reason i say that is because it has worked for my friend. Hes 38 has had it for years and now its in remission because of the experimental meds. If you ran a viral load test on him today it would come back negative. So thats an option. Otherwise dont drink shoot dope and lead a healthy lifestyle. My dad has had it for 18 years and does nothing about it so it can be lived with even if your a crack smoking drunk that lives mostly off prison food.


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Jul 5, 2010)

Diet is the number 1 important thing that you have to modify if you are living with Hepititis C (HVC). Some sources say to stay away from all meat, junk food, artificial sweeteners, over processed and sugary foods. These foods are hard to digest, and thus add extra strain on the LIVER, gallbladder, and pancreas. Stimulants like caffeine, drugs (rec/OTC/RX) and alcohol should be avoided for obvious stressing they do to the liver. 

In addition to modifying diet, a few supplements can also benefit HCV sufferers. Milk thistle is most recognized for its antioxidant and liver-cleansing capabilities (I take these myself, but not for HCV). Vitamin C is also beneficial as it boosts immunity and helps the body fight infections. There are also some tests on Ginseng's effects on the liver, but its not very conclusive. If a balanced diet is being followed, then there is little need for other vitamins/herbs. Also, there are certain herbs and vitamins that can actually damage/stress the liver, thus should be avoided. I cannot remember all the herbs off the top of my head (there are a lot), but I do know that Vitamins A, K, E, and D should be carefully taken, if at all. Exceeding the recommended dosage can have dangerous effects for the liver. Iron should also be avoided because HVC can make it difficult for the body to excrete it, causing an overload of iron in the liver and blood. 



I personally do not suffer from HCV, but there are people in my life that I deeply care about who do. This is the information I have researched for them, and I believe that I have witnessed some change in there health.


----------



## menu (Jul 6, 2010)

everything is eassier if you keep dirty rigs out yer body and dirty dicks/vaginas out yer life


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Jul 6, 2010)

deveranti said:


> everything is eassier if you keep dirty rigs out yer body and dirty dicks/vaginas out yer life



Wow, thats not really relevant to the thread, considering the topic is "how to live with HVC, or HELP people who you know live with it"

Whatever, people make mistakes and then they have to live with it.


----------



## menu (Jul 7, 2010)

haha. drunken jumping to the the comments dont always work eh? broke my own commandments on this one......slip


----------



## drunken marauder (Jul 8, 2010)

So yea I watched my Hommie die from Hep c..... After like a 20 year battle not drinkin fucked with a few pills liver transplant all that.. The coolest most ugh...... His funeral is tomorrow.. I think I'll just o.d. before I die like that


----------



## Mouse (Jul 8, 2010)

one of my best friends is on the transplant list. cross ya fingers


----------



## drunken marauder (Jul 8, 2010)

Much luck to your friend but its a death sentence all in itself they only last about 10 years if they dont reject immediatly.. I dont know what to say guess I'm kinda goin threw it after leavin the funeral.. I've got another friend that wont tell his wife he's dying but he is... Watching him swell and get all bloated turning yellow.. I have a friend at 26 with pancreatitus already and hep c living in a nursing home... Should seen the look on the workers faces when 9 dirty kids piled out of a van to go see her!!!!!!! I dont know I'm sick of this shit... I'll prolly just go out and dissappear before I put my family threw watching that death...


----------



## Mouse (Jul 14, 2010)

understandable.

I got really lucky... the interferon seems to have worked so I'm inthe clear.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 21, 2010)

oh man this post made me feel loads better... my freind from pdx got it recently and i bout cried myself to sleep for a week... im glad that he has a chance to be fine... but ill just have to convince him to quit drinking so much and maybe settle down a bit


----------



## Mouse (Jul 21, 2010)

the sooner you find out and the sooner you get into treatment, the better off your chances are.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 23, 2010)

Mouse said:


> the sooner you find out and the sooner you get into treatment, the better off your chances are.



treatment?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2010)

interferon therapy. google it.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 23, 2010)

*google says...​*"Interferon is a small protein messenger called cytokine produced by the immune system in
response to viral infections. There are three types of interferon: alpha, beta and gamma.​As far as treatment option, interferon alpha is the most effective one."

just thought id post it on here for people who are too lazy to google...
thanks mouse


----------



## Mouse (Jul 24, 2010)

basicly the treatment for Hep is they pump u full of interferons so your body can kill off the virus. It takes about a year, makes you feel like shit, but generally has a 50/50 chance of a cure.

I have been cured


----------



## paddymelt (Jul 24, 2010)

HCV only turns chronic in about 50% of people who come into contact with the virus. Many people will fight off the infection without treatment if they have a healthy immune system. If you catch it early*,* Interferon and Interferon with ribavarin have an almost 90% success rate. 

Although HCV is attributed as a major cause of death, Hep C isn't necessarily life threatening by itself. But if you're diagnosed with it and continue to drink like a fish or continue to shoot skag regularly then it will definitely see you to an early grave. Two of my friends did that, they both had HCV and continued to drink at the same rate, took them each about 10 years to drink themselves to death. 

On a more positive note, my Dad has had HCV since before they knew what hep C was (they think he got it from IV drug use in the late 60's), he's 75 now and still relatively healthy. Never even did interferon. 

And Interferon isn't the only treatment. Traditional Chinese Medicine has been used to successfully treat HCV for decades, since way before biotech gave us Interferon. And I'm not just talking shit, my buddy Brian went the Chinese route and his HCV went away after one year of doing TCM. 

Beyond that, with a healthy lifestyle (cutting out drugs & alcohol) chances are you will die of old age before HCV kills you. It's a scary subject, I know because I was diagnosed with it 6 years ago, but its not the end of the world.. not by a long shot.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 24, 2010)

I've always wondered more about traditional ways but figured since I have health insurance I'd go the other route.

at first the doc told me 50/50 chance on the meds, then after I reached the 6 month point he dropped the 90% bomb on my an dI was blow away. Luckily I did it, did it early, and had a low viral load to begin with. that dread is off my mind and I feel like I can move forward with me life


----------



## Karalaine (Sep 1, 2010)

thats awsome man, im so glad the interferon worked for you. i went to a class on hep c and interferon a few months ago to see if i wanted too try it. i was still getting high at the time and nodded out about half way through, but from the statistics about how often it works, i was pretty discouraged. ive got type 1 and 3 but my numbers are still really low so i might consider it again. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 1, 2010)

it's not as dismal as it seems. once ya reach half way and you're doing good it's almost a sure thing. if you're not, you stop treatment. So, if it all fails it was only 6 months wasted. Not much of a sacrifice to possibly regain your health.

Mind you, the treatment does suck horribly. I think the worst part was taking other meds to counter side effects and then having side effects from them. It gets a bit overwhelming. But, I'm 2 months off treatment and feel back to my old self so it definitely feels worth it now. 

things didnt' get really bad until about the last 1-2 months being on it. 

Jsut be sure you got a good place to stay for a year cuz you wont want to stress yourself with much of anything.


----------



## crazy john (Jul 22, 2011)

theres interfuron or pegasis or u can do the keith richards, but i dont have the money for any of that personally. i did hear rumors of some new miracle cure comin around tho. ill keep you updated. my buddy i caught it from knows mo about it


----------



## dawgrunner (Jul 22, 2011)

Mouse said:


> anybody know of methods of dealing with this virus? I've met a lot of people in my travels that have it and just don't seem to care but when I know someone that I care about that has it I'd love to be able to help them.
> 
> Let's face it, it's a common problem that no one wants to talk about or deal with. But it's more prevelent than AIDS and more damaging because you won't even know you have it for possibly years, which means you can unknowingly spread it, drink yourself to death without knowing, any many other things.
> 
> so talk!


Mouse
I have it and quit drinking, almost! maybe a beer or a shot but thats it. I was treated for it backin 2001 or 2002 I forget. It was the most miserable I've ever felt except when I got swine flu . I was injecting myself once a week week with the pegalated interfuron Type A and riboviron twice a day every day. I sure wish I was cureable, I'm a non responder. If anyone wants to talk about it contact me. I'm not shy. Also it is only spread by blood to blood OK!
Jean Andre Vallery


----------

